# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Online Russian tutoring

## almira88

Hi, my name is Almira. 
Russian is my native Language.  I've been teaching Russian for foreign students for 3 years. All levels are welcome. I love Russian and I love teaching. 
My teaching schedule is flexible. The price is USD 13 per 45 minutes. Online classes - offline support and this is included in lesson price. 
If you are interested please visit my website Russian Classes online - Home page

----------

